# Driver for Unknown Webcam ! ! ! !



## anish_sha (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi guys

I have bought a Webcam some time back and i have lost its driver cd, its a chinese made one,with six LEDs which says night vision webcam.. as i lost its driver, i cant install it, it doesnt have any company name, its just written FUJING on it.. can u guys help me to find the driver for it? im also posting its pic below...pls help me...




*img510.imageshack.us/img510/5629/05092007004smallqq2.th.jpg


----------



## almighty (Sep 5, 2007)

use driver genius 
it search for all connected hardwares online and recommend u the latest version
and it can verify ur all attached hardware...
try it u definately love this s.w

PS:- mate this webcam is easily available in market today.. go to any vendor and request them for driver cd... *if u don wanna install driver genius*


----------



## anish_sha (Sep 6, 2007)

but its a shareware, aks to register it..


----------



## assasin (Sep 6, 2007)

@anish_sha  if ur using windows Vista then try windows update.it sud get u the driver ur lookin for...


----------



## almighty (Sep 6, 2007)

anish_sha said:
			
		

> but its a shareware, aks to register it..



it recognized ur cam na
now u have the model no and brand too
seach in google for that model no driver... if u don want to update via driver genius
or for reconizing hardware u can use "everesthome"


----------



## anish_sha (Sep 6, 2007)

my camera name is fujing PCC-38A but cant get the driver, the driver genius recognize it as USB2.0 WEBCAM onli

im using win xp


----------



## sashijoseph (Sep 6, 2007)

Download from this link :
*66.98.130.69/mirror0/getfile.php/3...b15734cf9ed7e05d4877dc8288b6962&file=301h.rar

If the link doesn't work look here(you'll need to register though) :
*members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=1016538


----------



## anish_sha (Sep 6, 2007)

i tried installing tht driver, but its not working.. as some other fellow also says the same.... in tht  below tht link


----------



## assasin (Sep 7, 2007)

try to get a copy of the driver cd from the vendor from whom u bought the product.most of these Chienese stuff comes with their drivers ina cd-r.so chances r there that ur vendor will hav a copy of them.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 7, 2007)

*web.maidaola.cn:81/down_view.asp?id=35
^original link.also no drivers for Vista.ur options lies on win xp or Linux.
*www.opendrivers.com/categorycompan...mp3-player-fujifilm-free-driver-download.html


----------



## anish_sha (Sep 7, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> *web.maidaola.cn:81/down_view.asp?id=35
> ^original link.also no drivers for Vista.ur options lies on win xp or Linux.
> *www.opendrivers.com/categorycompan...mp3-player-fujifilm-free-driver-download.html


i bought this stuff from a hypermart when i went dubai.. . . , so contacting de vendor isn't possible..


----------



## casanova (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks almighty for that driver genius thingy. My bro is having a sexy looking stupid webcam. I will ask him to get the drivers.


----------



## anish_sha (Sep 8, 2007)

is he having  same cam as tht of mine?


----------



## casanova (Sep 8, 2007)

No, its some jazzy webcam. Problems with its driver. Will see if it works


----------



## 3bood2010 (Apr 8, 2010)

i have the same cam ... and i have win7 .. and it told me that cam is not compatible with it ... can i do something or just buy another one ??


----------

